# ice storms in Cincinnati feb07



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

cinti ohio feb 2007 freezing rain storm dropped trees and power lines.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

That was a fun day:realmad: It seems we get a good ICE storm every year anymore. Take the good with the bad. :salute: 
JOSH


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

Plowed right thru that one ! Bring em on ! Only get 1 or 2 a year. I live 40 mi. west of Cincy.


----------

